# Newbie questions



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi. I'm going to attend the MECA November 16th event in Fresno. I've never been to a competition before (not looking to compete, more for learning purposes), so not sure what to expect. It appears there are classes, but not sure if those are competition classifications or instructional courses. Are attendees able to sit in the competition cars & hear them ourselves? Seems like an interesting day, but would be cool to have a bit more info in hand. Thanks!


----------

